# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  LUKE- M - XCORGI - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - LOULOU TIMIDE MAIS CURIEUX D'APPRENDRE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* LUKE
*Type:* Welsh Corgi
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *LUKE
*
*Situation :*Au refuge côté fourrière depuis juillet 2017
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* CorgiXBerger
*Taille :* Petite
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*




*Histoire:*
Luke a été apporté au refuge par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.


* Caractère:*
Luke est un chien timide avec l'humain qui s'éloigne des bénévoles lorsqu'ils rentrent dans son box : il a probablement fait des rencontres peu sympathiques avec les hommes auparavant.
Malgré tout, il reste curieux et passe beaucoup de temps à observer, tenter de venir s'approcher sans oser et y arriver pour le moment. Avec du temps et de la patience, les bénévoles pensent qu'il finira par y arriver.
Malgré sa timidité, iln'est pas du tout agressif et fuit le conflit.
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens, sans être dominant.


*Luke est un loulou qui a besoin d'apprendre à avoir confiance en l'homme après des premières rencontres peu chaleureureuses. Avec une famille patiente et aimante, qui lui laissera le temps de découvrir à son rythme à quel point les humains peuvent être bons.* *
Un autre copain chien bien dans ses pattes pourrait être un plus afin de rassurer Luke sans pour autant être une obligation.
Qui veut faire découvrir à ce gentil loulou les joies de la vie aux côtés d'un humain ?*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Photos:*



















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luke sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les  frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des  frais vétérinaires.
Luke peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.


Tous  les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport  européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.


Pour  toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible  sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa

Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com



Diffusion  OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...curieux#634826
+
Infos  détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de  l'association)
+
mail  de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*A réserver d'urgence : mort imminente sans raison, selon le "bon plaisir" de la fourrière roumaine!*

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du petit LUKE qui attend un parrainage et une réservation pour quitter l'enfer où il se trouve !

----------


## jujulilas

Mail envoyé à une personne qui cherche à adopter un welsh corgi, le lien du petit Luke.
J'ai renvoyé auprès de LullaC pour toutes les questions  :Smile:

----------


## France34

Merci pour le petit LUKE , jujulilas   ::  ! J'espère que votre contact va flasher sur lui !

----------


## jujulilas

Moi aussi. Je croise les doigts. Ce n'est pas un chiot, mais il est adorable. Et comme la personne n'a mis pour seul critère que le "welsh corgi", il a donc toutes ses chances ♥

----------


## France34

Personne pour le mignon petit LUKE ?

----------


## France34

Vite, un bon foyer pour le petit LUKE !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite permettre au petit LUKE de quitter cette terrible fourrière ???

----------


## France34

*Le gentil petit LUKE a besoin d'urgence d'une bonne famille qui le fasse sortir de cette fourrière où une véto ignoble tue des chiens tous les jours, au hasard !  Sauvez-le vite, s'il vous plaît !*

----------


## France34

*Qui va vite sauver le mignon petit LUKE de cette terrible fourrière ?*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

FB de LUKE fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de LUKE depuis mars ?
Toujours en vie ?...

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir le gentil petit LUKE de cette terrible fourrière ?

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de LUKE depuis le mois dernier ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles du petit LUKE ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de LUKE fait de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles du petit LUKE ! ::

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de cette horrible fourrière !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre LUKE ! Un adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

A sauver très vite de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Sur son post Mukitza, il est dit que LUKE allait en FA dans le 67  ! Vite, le voyage salvateur !

----------


## bab

Luke est en FA dans le 67 depuis le 26 octobre.






> Bonjour à tous, cela fait maintenant presque un mis que luke est arrivé à la maison.
> À son arrivée chez nous, il a passer a peu près 6 jours cachés dans le dressing de l'entrée, refusant tout contact avec nous.
> Peu à peu, il a fait preuve de curiosité, il a ainsi abandonner sa cachette du dressing pour se cacher derrière le canapé. (toujours pas de contact à ce moment là).
> Quelques jours plus tard il est monter sur le canapé, et a commencer à se détendre.
> 
> Aujourd'hui il est encore sur la réserve mais accepte detre sur la canapé à côté de nous, mange bien, et accepte de prendre les friandises dans notre main.
> Nous avons pu le faire enregistrer à licad la semaine dernière, pas avant car il ne se laissait pas manipuler.
> Toujours pas de promenade à 'extérieur car il ne supporte pas le harnaid (il en a déjà manger un en même pas 10 seconde après qu'on' lui ai mis.
> Il est un peu plus à l'aise avec mon compagnon, quand il rentre du travail il remu la queue et viens chercher des caresses.
> ...

----------


## France34

Merci, Bab , pour les nouvelles et les photos de LUKE et merci à sa FA ! Une bonne famille adoptive maintenant !

----------


## girafe

Toujours en FA

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe , pour la photo de petit LUKE . Espérons qu'il va continuer ses progrès !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Des nouvelles de Luke dans sa FA




> Bonjour a tous quelques nouvelles de luke
> Les balade en laisse sont acquises avec mon conjoint, aucun problème avec lui,grande seances de lechouilles des qu'il le voit 
> De mon côté c'est toujours difficile, je n'arrive pas trop à lapprocher.
> Quand des inconnus viennent à la maison, il vien se faire grarouiller et part. 
> Les caresses et câlins c'est quand il veux et pas l'inverse, on le laisse évoluer à son rythme mais je pense qu'il est pret à être mis à l'adoption.

----------


## girafe

Luke, en FA dans le 67 attend d'être adopté

----------

